# Pygmy cories in shrimp tank



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a nano community that's heavily planted with pygmys, habrosus, kubotai rasboras, and cherry shrimp. Everyone is great. I also have the aquaclear 20 on the tank and do a 30% water change every week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Corys aren't carnivorous, they are herbivores. they only eat plants and vegetation. (they wont eat your java fern or anything) Feed them sinking pellets, not meat, that is a high grade and they should be fine. Idk about nine in a 10 gallon because I have never housed specifically pygmy corys, but im presuming that is fine since Maclyri said it is, she has kept them before as said in nano tanks. 
You should be fine stocking wise. But for stocking after those pygmy's I'd say the only other fish you could add if you plan on doing so is chili rasboras (types). And just to clarify, your shrimp wont be consumed.


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

BettaBettas said:


> Corys aren't carnivorous, they are herbivores. they only eat plants and vegetation. (they wont eat your java fern or anything) Feed them sinking pellets, not meat, that is a high grade and they should be fine. Idk about nine in a 10 gallon because I have never housed specifically pygmy corys, but im presuming that is fine since Maclyri said it is, she has kept them before as said in nano tanks.
> You should be fine stocking wise. But for stocking after those pygmy's I'd say the only other fish you could add if you plan on doing so is chili rasboras (types). And just to clarify, your shrimp wont be consumed.


Uhhh....Corydoras are carnivores, they thrive off of blackworms and daphnia if given the chance, and quickly get rid of copepods in a tank. Maybe you mean otos? 

Your shrimp should be fine, you might get fewer shrimplets due to the cories, but aside from that, the sheer number of shrimp and plant matter shouldn't be drastically affected. 9 dwarf corys isn't really that much bioload in an aquarium, so you're good, but if you want to keep having shrimplets, I'd stop there, at least for now.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

ichthyogeek said:


> Uhhh....Corydoras are carnivores, they thrive off of blackworms and daphnia if given the chance, and quickly get rid of copepods in a tank. Maybe you mean otos?
> 
> Your shrimp should be fine, you might get fewer shrimplets due to the cories, but aside from that, the sheer number of shrimp and plant matter shouldn't be drastically affected. 9 dwarf corys isn't really that much bioload in an aquarium, so you're good, but if you want to keep having shrimplets, I'd stop there, at least for now.


 I have my corys in a shrimp tank and I have cherrys (pure) by the hundreds. Especially with those smaller ones, increasing the chances even more IMO of your baby shrimps safety. Plus corys (imo) are more nocturnal then they are out in the day. Also I thought they where pure herbivores? will have to go ahead and do some research, I have mine living off of a all natural diet, of "herbivore food."


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

I have to agree with @ichthyogeek

Cories are scavengers and will eat dead fish, as well as "meat." given the chance they will eat baby shrimplets, but they tend to leave adults alone (they don't have teeth). They should be in fine in your tank @OP!


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry, I meant to state that my community is also 10 gallon. 5 habrosus, 3 Pygmy, 6 kubotai, and a betta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

